
Parse launches premium feature: end-user branding - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2012/05/07/express-your-brand-with-parse/
======
kenrikm
Cool, +1 This is very useful. You guys keep making parse even more awesome
than it already was.

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
This is just a personal opinion from someone who is not (currently) a
customer, but I didn't realize that the free service required you to accept
in-app branding.

Personally, I'd much rather pay a small monthly fee for the bottom-tier (free)
service than have my app branded in any way by Parse.

I could see keeping the free option open for testing, but I think a mid-range
option under $200 (sans branding) would open you up to a lot more potential
customers.

~~~
csmajorfive
The free service actually doesn't have any explicit in-app branding
requirements. We avoid that wherever possible. These new features allow you to
replace what were previously very generic password reset emails, confirmation
pages, etc.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
jamroom
Minimum $199 per month to brand your user templates? Ouch.

~~~
objclxt
If it's that important to you (and the branding is _extremely_ minimal)
there's nothing to stop you writing your own wrappers using the REST API. I
actually had to do this for a project that used Parse and finished just before
these new features got announced - where we didn't want password reset
functionality to go via the parse.com domain.

------
rurouniedge
This is pretty sweet!

